# New Items at PJ's Square One



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got in a couple cool things and some good deals

Micro Spider Crabs 3 for $8 (Fully Aquatic and perfect for nano tanks)
Pagoda Snails $6.88 (nice Size!!)
Clown Loaches 5cm $8.44
Rummy Nose Tetras 3 for $7


Brent,


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Brent, when are the Micro Spider Crabs available and how many do you have?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Brent, can you check your pm I sent you a message week ago


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's some pic's of the Pagoda Snails and the Micro Spider Crabs ... Sorry for the terrible quality, they're from my phone from the end of the night ...



http://imgur.com/TrDty


Also, I linked to Imgur because the pics are large in size and the site won't allow for to large of uploads ... and I don't have the time to muck about with that... Enjoy!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Any discus left?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

any crabs left?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

any response to pm?


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

There's some of the Micro Spider Crabs left, they're quite small though so just looking into their tank you may not see them.

And there's two Smaller Royal Turquoise Discus still in at 14.88, we'll be getting two more colours in beginning of March, definitely come by to have a look for them.


----------



## millaf (Jun 1, 2021)

pjsbrent said:


> I just got in a couple cool things and some good deals
> 
> Micro Spider Crabs 3 for $8 (Fully Aquatic and perfect for nano tanks)
> Pagoda Snails $6.88 (nice Size!!)
> ...


Are you still able to get Limnopilos naiyanetri?

Thank you


----------



## joshthebox (Nov 30, 2017)

millaf said:


> Are you still able to get Limnopilos naiyanetri?
> 
> Thank you


That post was from 2012, I doubt you'd get a response


----------

